
Kubernetes explained in pictures - delebe
https://dev.to/danlebrero/kubernetes-explained-in-pictures-the-theme-park-analogy-3d99
======
DEADBEEFC0FFEE
As someone who has no practical experience of Kubenetes, and have read a few
documents this is a pretty useful to me.

